# Is there any scope for BCA+MCA?



## hari1 (Apr 17, 2014)

I am a commerce student with Maths and expecting 85-89% in +2 CBSE Board exams. I am interested in making websites, apps etc. and go in IT sector.

But anybody I ask suggests then there is no scope for BCA degree holders as companies directly select B.Tech students saying that if we were serious for IT, we would have selected Non-Medical instead.

Dinesh Nagpal, a career counselor came in our school and told me that "B.Tech walon ko naukri nahin milti to BCA walon ko kya milegi. If I want to learn about programming then I should do courses from real institutes which teach that(like Aptech)".

Is it really true? My parents say that I should do B.Com +(IAS preparation or MBA) for a better future as everybody suggests that BCA + MCA students don't get good salary(only between Rs.15,000 to about Rs.45,000) and jobs would be *very hard* to get and keep my interest in making apps and websites as a hobby. Getting proper salary is important for coping with rising inflation and charges for medical issues in future.

What do you say?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 17, 2014)

in India more than degree it is your college that matters.BCA/MCA will matter only if you get it from a prestigious institute/university like DU.same goes for B.Tech.if you get a good engg. college based on your good ranking in some good entrance exam like JEE(main) or your home state's engg exam only then will your degree matter.this is applicable to job in private sector only because for govt/psu jobs you will be selected through competition in which your degree will only play the role of eligibility,rest being your performance in exam.IAS/civil services is the toughest exam in India & it is not advisable to go for this exam without a safe alternative/fall back plan or job in hand.if you want steady salary & medical benefits with no worries of layoffs then only option is to get a govt job through exam like ssc-cgl but that means no IT sector but only as a hobby can you pursue your interests.if you are serious about getting into IT sector with good income start preparing like hell for various engg. entrance exams & try to get into a good college even if it means taking b.tech(IT) which has much lower cutoff than CS & Electronics.


----------



## hari1 (Apr 17, 2014)

I have taken commerce so I can't do B.Tech. This is why I thought about doing BCA.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 17, 2014)

i overlooked commerce subject part in 12th.in that case try to get into at least some decent college for BCA & get very good(i am talking about >80% or top 5 in class whichever is more) scores & simultaneously keep preparing for mca entrance exam of good institutes.


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 17, 2014)

i don't have anything new to share..but, i'll just repeat this again..

B.com+IAS is not a bad option, but you must have a alternate plan ready with you incase IAS doesn't work out for you.
i think B.com is of even lesser value than BCA these days..( hopefully, i am wrong ) 
but do Ensure that you do your MCA from a good reputed college. If possible, try preparing for MCA entrance exams right from your final year.
 Get +70% in your graduation & give entrance exams for MCA ( BITMCA or AIMCET-MCA )


----------



## hari1 (Apr 17, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> i don't have anything new to share..but, i'll just repeat this again..
> 
> B.com+IAS is not a bad option, but you must have a alternate plan ready with you incase IAS doesn't work out for you.
> i think B.com is of even lesser value than BCA these days..( hopefully, i am wrong )
> ...



So, does this mean that jobs will be available for me if I do BCA+MCA? And what about the salary package? I have heard it to about  Rs.45,000 max with experience.
Is this all false?

Off topic: This todo list was the best I could make with lots of hardwork with no direction in 2 months after going through Codecademy lessons on Javascript and jQuery See Here. Though, the source code is a mess


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Jobs are definitely available !! People just need to look at the right places.  . 

I am not sure about the starting package for BCA+MCA( it may be lower than some other streams ), but i can assure you that it won't max out at 45k.. One of my friend's elder brother who did MCA few years back, now has a cool 7.5L p.a. & also gets to visit Melbourne and philadelphia every 6 months ( for project though )  ( after 4 or 5 years of experience ).. 

P.S : Competition is way too high these days.. all that matters to these companies is your % in high school/graduation/PG.


----------



## moniker (Apr 17, 2014)

Salaries get hiked quite rapidly in the IT sector. You shouldn't worry if you get just 20k initially, it could double up within 2-3 years. And actually IT companies offer around 2k more as the starting salary for MCA/MTech people as compared to their BTech counterparts since it's a PG degree.

The key thing would be to get into a reputed university with a good placement record.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 18, 2014)

My wife after her Bsc completed her MCA and got a Job in Infosys for 400k per annum and now she got a job in a central govt company and the life got settled though the salary is only 220k per annum.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Apr 18, 2014)

bca, mca is longer route to good programming job
bca, mca you may get decent company, but after that you will have to show 1-2 years of experience in coding for real coding job and be able to clear very tough interviews for amazon, Microsoft or any new indian company such as flipkart, myntra, inmobi.. 

why don't you see what opportunities commerce provides ? then do more economics, finance related studies and see if you get into financial engineering programming jobs.. not aware myself, try searching for more info..
many computer science graduates engineers do mba.. 
eventually at the progrmamming company, you become a manager.. 
unless of course you want to be hardcore technical ladder guy..


----------



## shaan.anand (Mar 7, 2016)

hari1 said:


> I am a commerce student with Maths and expecting 85-89% in +2 CBSE Board exams. I am interested in making websites, apps etc. and go in IT sector.
> 
> But anybody I ask suggests then there is no scope for BCA degree holders as companies directly select B.Tech students saying that if we were serious for IT, we would have selected Non-Medical instead.
> 
> ...


Dude , I am in second year of BCA and to be very honest I fell like BCA is the course in which you would be learning new things but on the other hand IT is the only field in which you need to study throughout your life as technology changes and requirement also changes for every company. Being a BCA Student I am pursing my graduation and on the other hand I have a full time job in which I am getting much higher than what you are stating as I am a PHP WEB APPLICATION DEVELOPER so take this thing out of your mind that BCA + MCA wont give you money, its only your hardwork which gives you everything. And one more advise if you go for your BCA just make sure that you do some certification as well as only BCA and MCA wont be working in future.


----------

